# What happens when you owe Hertz money?



## acescracked7 (Jun 20, 2018)

Tonight I'm dropping the Hertz rental I drove for the last month. I'm hoping they will not attempt charging my card, and instead send me a bill that I can pay with a different card. Reason being, I don't have the full amount in my checking account. Had some stuff come up this last week and had to dip in the rental car fund.

Will I be able to work out a payment schedule with Hertz directly?

And will Uber suspend my account in the meantime? Or send all my earnings to Hertz? I might still do GetAround once a week in my free time.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I am not a lawyer or expert. Three things I can imagine happening:

- Debt eventually goes to collections which will be a massive credit score hit and cause problems for years after it is resolved. Avoid this issue at all costs by paying all that you can. This is the big risk as it will affect your other life decisions.
- Get added to that rental company’s “do not rent” list.
- You never get your $200 deposit back even if you manage to pay up later.

I am not sure if Uber will know or care. I seem to remember an issue where if you didn’t return a Hertz car on time you would get your Uber account deactivated, which is a pretty obvious outcome but not exactly your problem.

It is possible you already had a hold for most or all of the amount, because I know Hertz does that for credit cards. You will likely not be able to switch payment methods easily as the payment method is tied to the rental agreement (I know this from experience as I had a credit card deactivated when stolen and needed a brand new rental agreement on the replacement card).

Be careful and good luck with your issue.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

You may obtain a more satisfactory outcome if instead of posing the question here you instead call Hertz and direct them to charge any remainder to the card you provide them during the call.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> You may obtain a more satisfactory outcome if instead of posing the question here you instead call Hertz and direct them to charge any remainder to the card you provide them during the call.


They won't do it over the phone. Been there (with a less serious issue which didn't involve inability to pay). By all means call them when you have a plan, but expect to have to go there in person. After all, you will have to return the car and closing out the account somehow is the only way you can possibly remain an Uber driver.

Experience: 1.75 months renting a Hertz Uber car with a payment issue.


----------



## acescracked7 (Jun 20, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> It is possible you already had a hold for most or all of the amount, because I know Hertz does that for credit cards. You will likely not be able to switch payment methods easily as the payment method is tied to the rental agreement (I know this from experience as I had a credit card deactivated when stolen and needed a brand new rental agreement on the replacement card).


The card I gave them when I rented it is a debit card. I don't have the funds on there, so if they attempt collecting it's not going to go through.

Are they going to hold me hostage when I drop the car off since I won't be able to pay? I literally don't have the money and I'm assuming I'm going to have to work something out with Hertz's collections department.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

acescracked7 said:


> Tonight I'm dropping the Hertz rental I drove for the last month. I'm hoping they will not attempt charging my card, and instead send me a bill that I can pay with a different card. Reason being, I don't have the full amount in my checking account. Had some stuff come up this last week and had to dip in the rental car fund.
> 
> Will I be able to work out a payment schedule with Hertz directly?
> 
> And will Uber suspend my account in the meantime? Or send all my earnings to Hertz? I might still do GetAround once a week in my free time.


The Hertz Moving truck arrives at your home.
And loads up your possessions.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

acescracked7 said:


> The card I gave them when I rented it is a debit card. I don't have the funds on there, so if they attempt collecting it's not going to go through.
> 
> Are they going to hold me hostage when I drop the car off since I won't be able to pay? I literally don't have the money and I'm assuming I'm going to have to work something out with Hertz's collections department.


I get exactly where you are. Ideally you want to work with them to figure out how to pay _before_ it goes to collections. When it goes to collections your debt can be sold to a third party and that is where your credit problems will really start.

Again not an expert but you have to avoid: holding onto the car past the 28 day period, and having the payment issue escalate to a debt collector.


----------



## acescracked7 (Jun 20, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I get exactly where you are. Ideally you want to work with them to figure out how to pay _before_ it goes to collections. When it goes to collections your debt can be sold to a third party and that is where your credit problems will really start.
> 
> Again not an expert but you have to avoid: holding onto the car past the 28 day period, and having the payment issue escalate to a debt collector.


That's what I'd like to do, work out some sort of repayment plan with Hertz.

I arranged to drop the car off a day late since I had to get an oil change, so all good on that front.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I'll bet this guy knows.

https://www.avvo.com/legal-answers/can-a-rental-car-company-file-embezzlement-charges-3401426.html


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'll bet this guy knows.
> 
> https://www.avvo.com/legal-answers/can-a-rental-car-company-file-embezzlement-charges-3401426.html


Reading that really stressed me out.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> The Hertz Moving truck arrives at your home.
> And loads up your possessions.


tohunt4me stop trying creative ways to get rid of your wife. You married her, bedded her, now you gotta keep her.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Reading that really stressed me out.


Sorry, Bro. That wasn't my intent. As long as you work with the company and don't try to duck them, you'll be fine.

Something I would do if you wind up owing them money. Send them an e-mail saying that you want to work with them and come up with a solution, but you just don't have the money at the moment. That way you can prove you lacked Mens Rea (intent) so even if Hertz tried to make it criminal (they won't, they just want their money) the DA's office wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. Just make a good faith effort to pay and document the whole thing.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Sorry, Bro. That wasn't my intent. As long as you work with the company and don't try to duck them, you'll be fine.
> 
> Something I would do if you wind up owing them money. Send them an e-mail saying that you want to work with them and come up with a solution, but you just don't have the money at the moment. That way you can prove you lacked Mens Rea (intent) so even if Hertz tried to make it criminal (they won't, they just want their money) the DA's office wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. Just make a good faith effort to pay and document the whole thing.


Don't worry, it's not my problem and I am all paid up on expenses. That site is just a nightmare.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

acescracked7 said:


> Tonight I'm dropping the Hertz rental I drove for the last month. I'm hoping they will not attempt charging my card, and instead send me a bill that I can pay with a different card. Reason being, I don't have the full amount in my checking account. Had some stuff come up this last week and had to dip in the rental car fund.
> 
> Will I be able to work out a payment schedule with Hertz directly?
> 
> And will Uber suspend my account in the meantime? Or send all my earnings to Hertz? I might still do GetAround once a week in my free time.


----------------------
I am assuming that you rented a Hertz car through the Uber rental program -- correct ?
Hertz will not bill. When you are an Uber driver renting a Hertz car, all payments are made by Uber to Hertz. No payments are made to Hertz bu the driver. Any money owed, should be shown on your screen. If the car has not damage and is clean - inside and out - you should owe only the days rented for this week. You will not get any payments for rides from Uber until the bill is paid. If you stop driving for Uber, they will continue to submit the bill until the payment clears. They are not going to arrest you on the spot.
---------------------------



acescracked7 said:


> The card I gave them when I rented it is a debit card. I don't have the funds on there, so if they attempt collecting it's not going to go through.
> 
> Are they going to hold me hostage when I drop the car off since I won't be able to pay? I literally don't have the money and I'm assuming I'm going to have to work something out with Hertz's collections department.


-------------------------
They will not hold you hostage. See my post above. The money dealings will be with Uber, not Hertz.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> tohunt4me stop trying creative ways to get rid of your wife. You married her, bedded her, now you gotta keep her.


Long gone.

I want a wife now
I'll borrow one.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> If I want a wife
> I'll Rent one by the hour


Fixed it ⬆

https://www.salon.com/2013/08/30/now_you_can_rent_a_wife_for_40_an_hour/


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Long gone.
> 
> I want a wife now
> I'll borrow one.


I was just joking but you should have them banging down your door, humorous guy with a great personality.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

They send this dude after you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I was just joking but you should have them banging down your door, humorous guy with a great personality.


When i was younger yes.
Now i keep to myself more.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> When i was younger yes.
> Now i keep to myself more.


U keep your own Council* 
* Jack Nicholson The Departed


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> bedded her, now you gotta keep her.





tohunt4me said:


> I'll borrow one.





Cold Fusion said:


> Fixed it : I'll Rent one by the hour


Curious what you guys are talking about???

Support animal?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> The Hertz Moving truck arrives at your home.
> And loads up your possessions.


@acescracked7 _Sleeps with the Fish_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> @acescracked7 _Sleeps with the Fish_


Concigliere, we must call council with Hertz and resolve this matter before it is too late !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Curious what you guys are talking about???
> 
> Support animal?





Mkang14 said:


> Curious what you guys are talking about???
> 
> Support animal?


Well yes tohunt4me is looking for a support animal.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cancel your debit card

When mailed collection notice or bill, dispute the validity.... you just added at least 45 days to their billing time frame


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Cancel your debit card
> 
> When mailed collection notice or bill, dispute the validity.... you just added at least 45 days to their billing time frame


This sounds like a slow track to sub-prime credit and becoming unbanked. Negotiate if you can before your bill becomes a credit issue. Delaying only works if you are already in deep trouble.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well yes tohunt4me is looking for a support animal.
> View attachment 377591


Ummmm.... confused what's happening above because I dont want to say where my mind is going ?


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Ummmm.... confused what's happening above because I dont want to say where my mind is going ?


She's enjoying bouncing on something very hard


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

acescracked7 said:


> Tonight I'm dropping the Hertz rental I drove for the last month. I'm hoping they will not attempt charging my card, and instead send me a bill that I can pay with a different card. Reason being, I don't have the full amount in my checking account. Had some stuff come up this last week and had to dip in the rental car fund.
> 
> Will I be able to work out a payment schedule with Hertz directly?
> 
> And will Uber suspend my account in the meantime? Or send all my earnings to Hertz? I might still do GetAround once a week in my free time.


You'll be subject to 2 more weeksnof driving for Uber


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ummmm...my mind is going......


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ummmm.... confused what's happening above because I dont want to say where my mind is going ?


Well what was you doing the last time you made that face? &#128514; The real question is what angle is it coming from?

I think my picture may have put tohunt4me in a temporary coma :errwhat:



delornick94 said:


> She's enjoying bouncing on something very hard


Maybe maybe not


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> This sounds like a slow track to sub-prime credit and becoming unbanked. Negotiate if you can before your bill becomes a credit issue. Delaying only works if you are already in deep trouble.


It's a safeguard....fdcpa protects you in my suggestion for a limited time frame


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> It's a safeguard....fdcpa protects you in my suggestion for a limited time frame


To be fair, I have dealt with credit issues but never had to shut down an account to buy time. It seems like a desperate move but I guess it is better than other outcomes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Cancel your debit card
> 
> When mailed collection notice or bill, dispute the validity.... you just added at least 45 days to their billing time frame


Avoid the subpoena man for 7 years and a day.

Never accept Registered Mail.

Screen all calls via answeing machine.

You can't be held liable for a Debt you Dont KNOW about !

7 years is statute of Limitations.

( dont ask how i know this)


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Avoid the subpoena man for 7 years and a day.
> 
> Never accept Registered Mail.
> 
> ...


--------------------
LOL !! All the Prosecutor has to do is show the court this thread.

How did we get from discussing rental debt to riding horses and renting wives,????



acescracked7 said:


> Tonight I'm dropping the Hertz rental I drove for the last month. I'm hoping they will not attempt charging my card, and instead send me a bill that I can pay with a different card. Reason being, I don't have the full amount in my checking account. Had some stuff come up this last week and had to dip in the rental car fund.
> 
> Will I be able to work out a payment schedule with Hertz directly?
> 
> And will Uber suspend my account in the meantime? Or send all my earnings to Hertz? I might still do GetAround once a week in my free time.


-------------------------
SOOOOOOOOOO - tell us what happened ?? Are you in debtors prison ??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------
> LOL !! All the Prosecutor has to do is show the court this thread.
> 
> How did we get from discussing rental debt to riding horses and renting wives,????
> ...


Ok.
Good Luck FINDING " tohunt4me"!



KK2929 said:


> --------------------
> LOL !! All the Prosecutor has to do is show the court this thread.
> 
> How did we get from discussing rental debt to riding horses and renting wives,????
> ...


I said " Borrow" not Rent !

( another reason to remain " untraceable")


----------



## BoxerBoy (Sep 13, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> I am assuming that you rented a Hertz car through the Uber rental program -- correct ?
> Hertz will not bill. When you are an Uber driver renting a Hertz car, all payments are made by Uber to Hertz. No payments are made to Hertz bu the driver. Any money owed, should be shown on your screen. If the car has not damage and is clean - inside and out - you should owe only the days rented for this week. You will not get any payments for rides from Uber until the bill is paid. If you stop driving for Uber, they will continue to submit the bill until the payment clears. They are not going to arrest you on the spot.
> ---------------------------
> ...


Not sure where you are located but in Calif, you handle all the financial responsibilities directly with Hertz.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

acescracked7 said:


> Tonight I'm dropping the Hertz rental I drove for the last month. I'm hoping they will not attempt charging my card, and instead send me a bill that I can pay with a different card. Reason being, I don't have the full amount in my checking account. Had some stuff come up this last week and had to dip in the rental car fund.
> 
> Will I be able to work out a payment schedule with Hertz directly?
> 
> And will Uber suspend my account in the meantime? Or send all my earnings to Hertz? I might still do GetAround once a week in my free time.


And Now
You have BANKRUPTED HERTZ !

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW !?!?


----------



## Joxefo (11 mo ago)

acescracked7 said:


> Tonight I'm dropping the Hertz rental I drove for the last month. I'm hoping they will not attempt charging my card, and instead send me a bill that I can pay with a different card. Reason being, I don't have the full amount in my checking account. Had some stuff come up this last week and had to dip in the rental car fund.
> 
> Will I be able to work out a payment schedule with Hertz directly?
> 
> And will Uber suspend my account in the meantime? Or send all my earnings to Hertz? I might still do GetAround once a week in my free time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

acescracked7 said:


> Tonight I'm dropping the Hertz rental I drove for the last month. I'm hoping they will not attempt charging my card, and instead send me a bill that I can pay with a different card. Reason being, I don't have the full amount in my checking account. Had some stuff come up this last week and had to dip in the rental car fund.
> 
> Will I be able to work out a payment schedule with Hertz directly?
> 
> And will Uber suspend my account in the meantime? Or send all my earnings to Hertz? I might still do GetAround once a week in my free time.


Why do you keep doing RS if you can't make money at it?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Why do you keep doing RS if you can't make money at it?


Actually, I asked that wrong .... lemme try again.
Why do you keep doing RS if you can't be PROFITABLE at it?

Cash flow ... yea.
Does OP know the difference between cash flow and profit?
Including depreciation of assets?

Why do something that COSTS you more than you make ... unless it's a hobby and you do it for fun. 
Is this fun?


----------



## Joxefo (11 mo ago)

acescracked7 said:


> Tonight I'm dropping the Hertz rental I drove for the last month. I'm hoping they will not attempt charging my card, and instead send me a bill that I can pay with a different card. Reason being, I don't have the full amount in my checking account. Had some stuff come up this last week and had to dip in the rental car fund.
> 
> Will I be able to work out a payment schedule with Hertz directly?
> 
> ...





UberBastid said:


> Actually, I asked that wrong .... lemme try again.
> Why do you keep doing RS if you can't be PROFITABLE at it?
> 
> Cash flow ... yea.
> ...


it is and dont get me wrong, I make 7 times more than the car payment weekly, I was in an accident tho but my question is cuz during the week I need to pay deductibles and some stuff that I wasnt expect 
Thanks btw my question still there for someone that experience or went tru something similar


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Joxefo said:


> Thanks btw my question still there for someone that experience or went tru something similar


OK. Fair enough.
I have been on top, and I've been on the bottom. I've been the person who couldn't pay, and I've been the person owed. I have learned thru the years to be honest with creditors. 
You'll get a call, you will be contacted. Tell them the same thing you just said. "I've had unexpected expenses and it has effected my cash flow dramatically. It is temporary. I am sure I'll be able to come back from this and I ask for your patience and cooperation to help me get you paid as agreed. Would you accept a partial payment of $x now, and monthly payments of $x till this is brought current?"
Who's gonna say no to that?
I wouldn't.


----------



## Francysscarlet (Apr 18, 2018)

I was reading through the forum and I found this .. I wonder how he fix this .. people go through hard times sometimes..


----------

